# Авиация > Работы на сайте www.airforce.ru >  Юрий Орехов Цвет нации. Кача Воспоминания лётчика-инструктора

## Д.Срибный

Юрий Орехов
Цвет нации. Кача
Воспоминания лётчика-инструктора



http://www.airforce.ru/history/kacha/kacha.htm

----------


## robert

Кущёвская 1979



http://airforce.ru/history/kacha/kacha_11.htm

----------


## muk33

Извините, а какая связь: Кача и Кущевская?

----------


## Любомирский

Вот автор писал, что служил там:  http://www.airforce.ru/history/kacha/kacha_11.htm
Вот человек решил фотками поделится, я так думаю.

----------


## muk33

> Вот автор писал, что служил там:  http://www.airforce.ru/history/kacha/kacha_11.htm
> Вот человек решил фотками поделится, я так думаю.


Прочитал! Интересно. Но насчет перехвата SR-71, думаю это из разряда "баек". Даже если предположить, что высоту больше 20 км в динамике и можно набрать, но уж "догнать" SR существующим самолетам не под силу. Мы на ДВ рассчитывали схему перехвата SR (до их вывода с Кадены) на МиГ-23 и поднимались пару раз (когда Сокол снегом заваливало). Работать предполагалось ТОЛЬКО в ППС, двумя перехватчиками, со сбросом баков, т.к. расчет рубежа атаки для одного самолета представлял собой сложнейшую задачу(условия для "пуска" возникали на короткий промежуток времени). Причем (нюанс) один из летчиков занимал готовность в ГШ. Поэтому когда с КП уточняли: "в ГШ" и "готовность 1 - паре", всем становилось ясно, что взлетел SR.

----------


## pilot51

От автора: это единственная информация, за которую не несу ответственность, так мне рассказали те, кто там был. Но могу добавить, что сам, на МиГ21мф, обычном самолёте, без особого труда выходил на 23 км. А в описанном случае сняли даже катапультное кресло, лётчик сидел на свёрнутых чехлах. Да и все лётчики знают, что многое зависит от конкретного двигателя. Так что, кто знает...

----------


## muk33

> А в описанном случае сняли даже катапультное кресло, лётчик сидел на свёрнутых чехлах. Так что, кто знает...


Тем более неправдоподобно! Кресло это не только место для сидения. Интересно знать-чем он тогда дышал на этой высоте? Куда подсоединял маску? Он должен был на 11 тыс. потерять сознание! И речь у меня шла не о высоте, а о скорости. МиГ-21 с его М=2,05 никак не "догонит" SR. Даже со снижением!

----------


## pilot51

Про этот перехват мне рассказывали те, кто там был. Просто полностью выдумать всё это - трудно представить. Хотя вполне можно допустить некие преувеличения, для красоты изложения...  По поводу подсоединения кислородной маски: насколько я помню, кислородные баллоны не располагаются в катапультном кресле, шланги крепятся на нём. Вполне реально сделать небольшой переходник на кислородную маску минуя кресло.  Максимальная скорость МиГ 21, в зависимости от модификаций, доходит от  М=2.05 до 2.2  и это ограничение не по прочности конструкции. У меня нет достоверных данных, какое число Маха можно достичь на этом типе на снижении с разгоном, но можно допустить (гипотетически конечно), что до М=2.5 он выдержит. Данные по SR-71 отличаются большим разбросом. Обычно считается, что на высоте 24 км. он шёл на максимальной крейсерской скорости около М=3.0, но это на максимальной, значит вполне мог лететь и на меньшей, ведь противодействия в данном случае не ожидалось. А при точном расчёте с КП наведения вполне возможен описанный перехват. И в завершение: "голь на выдумки хитра", и этот случай нельзя полностью считать байкой. Наши часто побеждали там, где никто и не ожидал, вопреки любым рассуждениям о теоретической "невозможности", на том стояла и стоять будет Русская земля!  :Smile:

----------


## Vlad-flyer

C удовольствием прочитал воспоминания инструктора, на время вернулся в свою юность в сапогах. Готов подписаться под каждым словом автора. Правда, проблем с поступленим у меня не было, но КМБ запомнился кровавыми мозолями на ногах и бессмысленной муштрой. Бесконечно благодарен инструкторам давшим путевку в небо: Алексей Авдяков (2-й курс-Л-29), Владимир Травеников, Юрий Афиногенов (3, 4 курс- МиГ-21).
Еще большим уважением проникся к ним, когда сам стал инструктором (КЗ, ЗКАЭ, КАЭ), даже в самых смелых фантазиях не смог бы представить себе, что лейтенанты, прошедшие через мои руки, смогли бы чему-нибудь научить. Видимо, несмотря на несправеливость, в инстукторах оставляли лучших.

----------


## sisket

Безусловно талантливый и бесподобный очерк!!!! Это жизнь моего командира! Но это и моя жизнь! Да и многих кандеев, курсантов, инструкторов летных училищ!

----------


## Vlad-flyer

Касаемо перехвата SR-71, рекорд высоты установленный на МиГ-21, если не ошбаюсь Федотовым -36 км, так что выскочить на серийном самолете на высоту более 30 км возможно. Разъем кислородного прибора КП-52 крепится к креслу не намертво, соответственно его можно отсоединить от кресла, а само кресло демонтировать из самолета, так что с питанием кислородом все в порядке, кроме того, автомат давления поддерживает "высоту в кабине" 8000 м на практическом потолке самолета, который составляет порядка 18000 м (не путать с динамическим). В моей летной практике был перехват самолета МиГ-25, причем лететь пришлось без высотного снаряжения, так получилось, и, если я пишу эти строки, значит со мной ничего не случилось в том полете.

----------


## FLOGGER

> рекорд высоты установленный на МиГ-21, если не ошбаюсь Федотовым -36 км


Ошибаетесь. Это Федотов на МИГ-25М летал.  Набрал 37650 м. А МИГ-21У набрал 24336м. В динамике. На одноместном 21-м рекорды высоты не ставились, за исключением т.н. Е-66А, но это был не серийный самолет, а сильно доработанный 21-й с *ЖРД.*
В истории про перехват СР-71 готов представить себе все: что поднялся на высоту 71-го, что стал догонять его, словом, представил реальную угрозу 71-му. Но что летчик на чехлах сидел?! Вот в это не верю ни разу. Тем более, что МИГ был без оружия, т.е. никакого подвига совершить не мог. Да и как самолетом-то управлять, сидя на чехлах? А, если бы самолет разбился, свалившись, к примеру в штопор, то летчик бы непременно погиб. И комполка в этом случае просто поставили бы к стенке (в компании еще с кем-нибудь), безо всяких смягчающих.

----------


## alexvolf

> Касаемо перехвата SR-71, рекорд высоты установленный на МиГ-21, если не ошбаюсь Федотовым -36 км, так что выскочить на серийном самолете на высоту более 30 км возможно. Разъем кислородного прибора КП-52 крепится к креслу не намертво, соответственно его можно отсоединить от кресла, а само кресло демонтировать из самолета, так что с питанием кислородом все в порядке, кроме того, автомат давления поддерживает "высоту в кабине" 8000 м на практическом потолке самолета, который составляет порядка 18000 м (не путать с динамическим). В моей летной практике был перехват самолета МиГ-25, причем лететь пришлось без высотного снаряжения, так получилось, и, если я пишу эти строки, значит со мной ничего не случилось в том полете.



Уважаемый Vlad помните "Мы рождены,чтоб сказку сделать былью...".
К сожалению быль по перехвату Черной птицы,так и осталась сказкой.
Не сомневаюсь,что Вы вполне могли отрабатывать задачи по перехвату
высотной ВЦ на 21,только каков был результат? Да впридачу еще и без ВКК- проявление безрассудства товарищей командиров или собственное... 
Предлагаю предметный разговор без демонтажа КК.
С уважением.

----------


## pilot51

От автора: Как мне кажется, не стоит продолжать дискуссию на тему - был или не был описанный перехват "Чёрного дрозда". Все теоретические версии на эту тему не убедят ту или иную сторону. В защиту возможности подобного перехвата скажу следующее: это возможно только один раз, при следующих необходимых условиях:
1. - SR -71 не мог ожидать никакого противодействия, поэтому возможно выдерживал меньшую скорость и даже при взлёте на него перехватчика никак на него не среагировал. Противоположный пример: по информации о реальных перехватах  в ГДР: когда появлялся SR -71, который всегда шёл вдоль границы, то обычно высота была 24 км. скорость М=3.0 Наши поднимали МиГ- 25, чаще сразу пару. В этом случае SR-71 незамедлительно реагировал и увеличением скорости и маневром в сторону от границы. То есть они не допускали возникновения сколько- нибудь опасной ситуации для себя. Хотя даже Миг-25 уступал цели и по высоте и по скорости.
2. - Я ранее уже писал, но повторю, что при точном расчёте КП наведения, вполне возможен был в этом конкретном случае вывод истребителя в зону возможного пуска, при полном отсутствии своевременного противодействия со стороны "противника". Но, конечно же, МиГ-21, с ракетами, в стандартной ситуации, не перехватит SR-71, да он и не предназначен для этого. Да и попытка повторить подобный перехват уже не могла бы привести к успеху ни при каких благоприятных обстоятельствах. Это могло быть только один раз.
А рассуждения на тему безрассудства, грубого нарушения законов и инструкций, - с одной стороны совершенно справедливы, но все, кто служил в авиации, могут привести массу примеров нарушений всех и всяческих инструкций для достижения цели. Многие расплачивались за это и должностями и даже жизнью, такова правда.
И в завершение несколько примеров из недавней истории, не только авиации. Наш известный "ас" Сафонов, в самом начале войны сбил за  короткий срок довольно много очень неплохих немецких лётчиков, летая на устаревшем И-16, который почти во всём уступал Ме-109.
Знаменитый, новейший линкор "Бисмарк" был потоплен только после того, как два старых англйских торпедоносца, образца чуть ли не первой мировой, кажется даже бипланы, двумя торпедами повредили ему рулевое управление.
Новейший немецкий тяжёлый крейсер, кажется - "Лютцов" был потоплен точным попаданием одного снаряда старой норвежской пушки береговой батареи.
Это, конечно же, исключения, но всё же и они бывают... Так и в этом случае перехвата.

----------


## FLOGGER

> А рассуждения на тему безрассудства, грубого нарушения законов и инструкций, - с одной стороны совершенно справедливы, но все, кто служил в авиации, могут привести массу примеров нарушений всех и всяческих инструкций для достижения цели. Многие расплачивались за это и должностями и даже жизнью, такова правда.


Больше того, и те, кто не служил в авиации, "могут привести массу примеров нарушений всех и всяческих инструкций для достижения цели." Это у нас в крови. И, зачастую, потому, что инструкции представляются нам слишком бюрократическим документом или излишне перестраховочным, что-ли, если можно так выразиться. Но то, что летчик полетел на Н>20 км и V>2M сидя на чехлах вместо КМ-1?! Я даже не представляю, кому такая мысль в голову-то могла прийти? И какая цель должна была быть достигнута? 



> И в завершение несколько примеров из недавней истории, не только авиации. Наш известный "ас" Сафонов, в самом начале войны сбил за  короткий срок довольно много очень неплохих немецких лётчиков, летая на устаревшем И-16, который почти во всём уступал Ме-109.
> Знаменитый, новейший линкор "Бисмарк" был потоплен только после того, как два старых англйских торпедоносца, образца чуть ли не первой мировой, кажется даже бипланы, двумя торпедами повредили ему рулевое управление.
> Новейший немецкий тяжёлый крейсер, кажется - "Лютцов" был потоплен точным попаданием одного снаряда старой норвежской пушки береговой батареи.


Вот тут я абсолютно согласен, и сам эту мысль на форумах неоднократно высказывал, что может более старая техника при определенных условиях уничтожить технику более нового поколения. В принципе и МИГ-15 мог бы, наверное, сбить СР-71, если бы они оказались в одинаковых условиях (ну, например, СР-71 идет на посадку, скорость и высота небольшие. Вдруг, откуда ни возьмись, вываливается МИГ и изо всех пушек лупит по нему).


> Это, конечно же, исключения, но всё же и они бывают... Так и в этом случае перехвата.


Конечно же исключения бывают, на то они и исключения. Вот только вопрос был ли перехват-остается вопросом. Я же ясно написал, что могу допустить мысль, что 21-й сумел выйти на позицию атаки. Но не верю, что летчик управлял самолетом, сидя не в КМ-1, а на чехлах вместо кресла. (вопрос у меня возник: кресло успели вытащить уже после появления СР-71 или заранее? Этот летчик готовился к полету без кресла, хоть кружок вокруг аэродрома сделал, сидя на чехлах или это был экспромт?  Я так себе это представляю: появляется на экранах СР, все бегут к самолету, снимают ракеты, вытаскивают кресло, заталкивают чехлы, летчик садится-и вперед! Так было?) А, поскольку Вы продолжаете настаивать на этой версии, то здесь сплетаются уже два маловероятных события. В итоге все, о чем Вы написали становится просто невероятным.

----------


## Морячок

> линкор "Бисмарк" был потоплен только после того, как два старых англйских торпедоносца, образца чуть ли не первой мировой, кажется даже бипланы, двумя торпедами повредили ему рулевое управление.
> Новейший немецкий тяжёлый крейсер, кажется - "Лютцов" был потоплен точным попаданием одного снаряда старой норвежской пушки береговой батареи.


Да, верно в целом. Swordfish, конечно, не с I MB в британском флоте применялся, но был бипланом, притом настолько тихоходным, что немцы не могли прицельно стрелять по нему из корабельных зениток: не была предусмотрена скорость "авоськи" в таблицах упреждения...
И не  "Лютцов" (он был продан в СССР), а "Блюхер". Но в остальном - всё верно.

----------


## Д.Срибный

Юрий Петрович, Вам вопросы с братского форума задают:

1. Как он оценивает кубинских и венгерских летчиков - мастерство, агрессивность (в хорошем смысле слова), инициативность?

2. Слышал, что арабы (особенно иракцы), не скованные нашими инструкциями, летали лучше наших пилотов. Согласен ли он с этим?

3. Почему венгры вообще оказались у нас, разве у них в это время не было своей учебной базы?

4. Летчиков на МиГ-17 готовили с упором на ИБА или на ИА?

5. Эфиопы были были на перучивании с американских самолетов или "зеленые"?

6. Из каких стран были во второй эскадрильи?

7. Его мнение о причинах провала наших самолетов в 1982 в Ливане?

8. Как он считает, каковы были шансы МиГ-21МФ бис в маневренном бою с Ф-16 (это конечно риторический вопрос :)

9. Насколько сильно изменилась маневренность от МиГ-21Ф-13 до биса?

Спасибо!

С уважением, Кирилл

----------


## Vlad-flyer

можно сколь угодно спорить о перехвате SR-71, и никто кроме того кто летал или придумал это не даст ответ о реальности происходившего. По этому поводу вспоминается "бородатый" анекдот:"беседуют летчики: один говорит был случай , не выходили шасси. я залез в нишу шасси, прорубил топором дыру и шасси вышло. Все кивают, бывает. Второй говорит: у нас БАНО погасло, я по плоскости прополз, лампочку поменял, и все заработало. Все кивают: бывает" А третий говорит: у нас командир в субботу выходной объявил, и все хором: ну ты соврал...

----------


## pilot51

Юрий Петрович, Вам вопросы с братского форума задают:

1. Как он оценивает кубинских и венгерских летчиков - мастерство, агрессивность (в хорошем смысле слова), инициативность?

2. Слышал, что арабы (особенно иракцы), не скованные нашими инструкциями, летали лучше наших пилотов. Согласен ли он с этим?

3. Почему венгры вообще оказались у нас, разве у них в это время не было своей учебной базы?

4. Летчиков на МиГ-17 готовили с упором на ИБА или на ИА?

5. Эфиопы были были на перучивании с американских самолетов или "зеленые"?

6. Из каких стран были во второй эскадрильи?

7. Его мнение о причинах провала наших самолетов в 1982 в Ливане?

8. Как он считает, каковы были шансы МиГ-21МФ бис в маневренном бою с Ф-16 (это конечно риторический вопрос :)

9. Насколько сильно изменилась маневренность от МиГ-21Ф-13 до биса?


По первому вопросу:
 - Я могу оценить их только как курсантов-лётчиков.
 Кубинцы темпераментные, смелые, уверенные в своих силах. Окружающая обстановка не влияет на качество выполнения полётов. Желателен определённый нажим для улучшения качества подготовки к полётам. При правильном учёте их особенностей - из них получаются хорошие лётчики. Престижность профессии также играет немалую роль
 Венгры - это европейцы, со всеми плюсами и минусами этого понятия. Потенциал их способностей достаточно велик. Умные, воспитанные, весьма цивилизованные люди. Если их убедить и даже заставить делать так как надо, это будут очень хорошие лётчики. Некоторая проблема в отсутствии достаточно сильной мотивации посвятить себя службе в армии. Но, как мне кажется, это не их национальная черта, а скорее особенность положения Венгрии - как государства. Им армия не слишком нужна, возможно не так высок и престиж военного лётчика в их обществе.
 Если их попытаться сравнить, что несколько сомнительно, то в обобщённом виде можно сказать так (это только моё личное мнение):
 - в целом венгерские лётчики обладают лучшей техникой пилотирования;
 - кубинские лётчики более агрессивны;
 - инициативность примерно одинакова;

По второму вопросу:
 Нет, не согласен. Но надо уточнить некоторые весьма немаловажные детали. В "спецкомандировки" за рубеж, в немалом количестве попадали весьма посредственные лётчики, так называемые "блатные". Понятно - почему, хорошие по тем временам деньги. Ну, а как гласит известная пословица "паршивая овца - всё стадо портит". Они не только были слабы как лётчики, но и допускали грубейшие нарушения, которые приводили и к авариям и к катастрофам.
Иракские лётчики действительно были несравненно меньше ограничены в выполнении полётов. У себя на родине они летали много и качественно, что конечно же сказывалось на их мастерстве.
Но у них был не совсем правильный отбор на начальном этапе, большую роль играла сословная принадлежность. А человек богатый и всем обеспеченный не склонен подвергать себя большим нагрузкам и риску. Можно сказать, что они летали хорошо, но осторожно. Нашим бы лётчикам их возможности...

По третьему вопросу:
 Венгры у нас обучались постоянно. Не могу точно сказать, но видимо было межправительственное соглашение по вопросу первоначального обучения.

По четвёртому вопросу:
 На Миг-17 готовили на ИА. Но когда я перевёлся в Кущёвский полк, то через год третью АЭ с МиГ-17  начали переучивать на Миг-21.

По пятому вопросу:
 Курсанты Эфиопии проходили у нас первоначальное обучение. Возможно в Краснодарском полку переучивались с других самолётов.

По шестому вопросу:
 Не совсем понятен вопрос. Моя вторая АЭ обучала курсантов Венгрии. В Кущёвском полку, начиная с 79 года, обучалось до 15 - 17 различных национальных групп в год. Иногда не хватало ресурсов Краснодарского училища и некоторые национальные группы обучались в других училищах, в частности в Каче, но только на "Элочках"(насколько я знаю, на боевые самолёты все уже направлялись в Краснодарское училище).

По седьмому вопросу:
 Я могу только высказать своё личное мнение. Израильские лётчики были лучше подготовлены. Они летали на значительно более современной технике. По отзывам наших советников, не было почти никакой достоверной информации по F-15, особенно по его радиолокационному прицелу и ракетам. Израиль очень грамотно использовал систему наведения "Авакс". Их самолёты радиолокационного обзора и наведения ходили над территорией Ливана, всегда прикрытые звеном -15 и видели всё. Не спасали даже полёты на малых и предельно-малых высотах. Стоило подняться в воздух, например сирийским самолётам, как они тут же бывали обнаружены и на них начиналась охота. Судя по анализу потерь, воздушных маневренных боёв было мало, в основном сбивали ракетами издалека, не входя в визуальный контакт. МиГи-23 значительно уступали F-15 по РЛП, а МиГ-21бис и подавно. Более того, было опасно даже включать РЛП на излучение, толку мало, а себя обозначишь. Я думаю, что лётчики арабы были хорошо подготовлены и не уклонялись от боя, но шансов у них было не много. Позже подобное повторилось и в Ираке и в Югославии. Здесь нужна была совсем другая тактика.

По восьмому вопросу:
 МиГ-21мф не соперник F-16 в маневренном бою, все преимущества на стороне последнего. А вот Миг-21бис с режимом "чр", имеет шанс, но его нужно успеть реализовать за весьма короткое время и лётчик должен быть мастером воздушного боя.

По девятому вопросу:
 Планер МиГов почти не менялся. От модификации к модификации маневренные характеристики иногда даже несколько ухудшались. Тяговые характеристики двигателей не успевали за ростом веса. Пожалуй только МиГ-21бис с режимом "чр" обладает самой высокой тяговооружённостью во всём семействе МиГов-21, а следовательно и самыми лучшими маневренными характеристиками.
Возможно последняя доработка Мига с новым двигателем и РЛП-"Копьё" тоже хороша, но я не обладаю достоверной информацией о его характеристиках. Даже неизвестно, пойдёт ли он в серию для замены МиГов в бывших нам дружественных странах.

----------


## alexvolf

> можно сколь угодно спорить о перехвате SR-71, и никто кроме того кто летал или придумал это не даст ответ о реальности происходившего. По этому поводу вспоминается "бородатый" анекдот:"беседуют летчики: один говорит был случай , не выходили шасси. я залез в нишу шасси, прорубил топором дыру и шасси вышло. Все кивают, бывает. Второй говорит: у нас БАНО погасло, я по плоскости прополз, лампочку поменял, и все заработало. Все кивают: бывает" А третий говорит: у нас командир в субботу выходной объявил, и все хором: ну ты соврал...


Уважаемый Vlad
Анекдот в тему.Но...
Вообще -то спорить  насчет перехвата некто и не собирался.Есть воспоминание шведского штурмана КП ,правда статья на анг. читал в нете, года два назад сожалею что не сохранил копию.Впрочем не в этом дело.Цитирую по памяти -данный штурман указывал,что неоднократно с августа 1987г.наблюдал на экране РЛС перехваты СР-71 .Как только Черная птица выходила к Балтике (Н=20 тыс.V=2500 км/час) всегда поднимали МиГ 25.Швед отмечает,что Миг всегда перехватывал на встречном ракурсе затем уходил в зпс и заканчивал атаку на высоте 20-22 км,позади 2.5-3 км СР-71.

----------


## muk33

> Возможно последняя доработка Мига с новым двигателем и РЛП-"Копьё" тоже хороша, но я не обладаю достоверной информацией о его характеристиках. Даже неизвестно, пойдёт ли он в серию для замены МиГов в бывших нам дружественных странах.


Модификация МиГ-21UPG (от upgrade) создана по заказу ВВС Индии на базе проекта МиГ-21-93. С "копьем", НО без нового двигателя. Рассматривался вопрос об установке РД-33, но объем доработок планера оказался таким, что от идеи отказались. "В серию" (если так можно назвать доработки существующих бортов) он пошел, модернизировано  125 самолетов.

----------


## Д.Срибный

Юрий Петрович, спасибо за ответы!
Еще вопросы подоспели:

Помнит ли он подробности этих событий 70-80-х годов.
1. Летом в День Авиации 1973 года в Ростовской области разбился МиГ-21У Качинского училища погибли курсант и инструктор. Зацепили землю при выходе из пикирования.
2. Совершенно неожиданный случай - инструктор развил на МиГ-21 скорость 2,5М разбился и погиб.
3. Летом 1983 года Л-29 (аэродром Лог)пытался совершить посадку днем на переполненную трассу Волгоград-Москва, попали на Москвич (все погибли) а также погибли курсант и инструктор.
С уважением, Dyakov.

----------


## pilot51

По первому и второму вопросам не обладаю никакой информацией.
По третьему: Хорошо помню как нам доводили этот случай, но мне кажется, что он произошёл намного раньше, чуть ли не в 73 году и  там вроде бы погиб только водитель "Москвича", его кабина попала под крыло Л-29. По этому поводу нам не советовали выполнять вынужденную посадку на трассы, а сажать на поле. Возможно был похожий случай уже в 83 году?

----------


## KAJUK

Начал читать....а дочитал с интересом до конца!
Спасибо!(вспомнились и свои курсантские будни,в тоже самое время,правда ,"авиатехнические")
Всяческих благ!
А.К.

----------


## Д.Срибный

> Юрий Петрович, Вам вопросы с братского форума задают:


Спасибо - с братского форума )))
-------------------------------------

Огромное спасибо за ответы!
Добрый вечер!

Нет слов! Оперативно и исчерпавающе! И интересно!

Несколько уточнений и дополнений:

1. Просто лирика - "По отзывам наших советников, не было почти никакой достоверной информации по F-15, особенно по его радиолокационному прицелу и ракетам." Обидно! Ведь в Союзе информации было достаточно судя по тому как в конце 70-х перформатировали Т-10 ...

2. "Не совсем понятен вопрос". Автор вначале сказал, что вторая аэ переучивала с ранних 21-ых на бисы. Я хотел узнать из каких стран. Вообщем-то ответ понятен.

3. По Ливану - израильтяне утверждают, что большинство было сбито AIM-9, а меньшая др. и пушками. Видимо сирийцы просто не видели противника ...

Еще раз - спасибо!

С уважением, Кирилл

----------


## muk33

> Юрий Петрович, спасибо за ответы!
> Еще вопросы подоспели:
> 
> Помнит ли он подробности этих событий 70-80-х годов.
> 1. Летом в День Авиации 1973 года в Ростовской области разбился МиГ-21У Качинского училища погибли курсант и инструктор. Зацепили землю при выходе из пикирования.
> 2. Совершенно неожиданный случай - инструктор развил на МиГ-21 скорость 2,5М разбился и погиб.
> 3. Летом 1983 года Л-29 (аэродром Лог)пытался совершить посадку днем на переполненную трассу Волгоград-Москва, попали на Москвич (все погибли) а также погибли курсант и инструктор.
> С уважением, Dyakov.


По второму вопросу - это был не инструктор, а курсант выпускного курса по фамилии Слизин. А этот случай в Каче на кафедре аэродинамики рассказывали каждому набору, как пример потери путевой устойчивости на больших числах М.
По третьему вопросу-это было 5 сентября 1983 года. Курсант 1 курса Сергей Пятников и его инструктор к-н Жидков. Зона №5 на траверзе п.Иловля. Инструктор показывал пилотаж на малой высоте,довольно низко прошел над РП в зоне (инструктор с той же АЭ, фамилии не помню), который сидел на левом (низком) берегу реки Иловля. А на противоположном берегу (высоком) росли высокие деревья, с кроной одного из них и столкнулся самолет. Двигатель встал и инструктор начал строить (левым) заход на трассу (довольно пустынную кстати), т.к. местность вокруг неё довольно неровная. Но все равно высоты для доворота не хватило и самолет врезался в насыпь дороги. Курсанта при ударе выбросило вместе с креслом и он погиб. Как назло в этот момент по дороге проезжал "Москвич", мужик только его купил и гнал к себе домой (вроде в Михайловку) его накрыло горящим керосином и он сгорел в машине. Сгорел в самолете и Жидков. Там рядом с трассой есть ресторанчик-"Казачий курень" Вот прям напротив него...

----------


## pilot51

По вопросу о войне в Ливане: действительно странно, почему информация о F-15 не поступала к нашим советникам. Судя по их рассказам они пытались хоть что-то узнать даже из общедоступных авиационных справочников, купленных в местных киосках. А не учитывать наличие у Израиля самолётов ДРЛО, да ещё и Голанские высоты, закрывающие от сирийских РЛС почти всю территорию сопредельной стороны, это вообще вершина тактической наивности. Просто напрашивается вывод о очень слабой, если не сказать больше, подготовке "маршалов" к этой войне. Даже на максимально активное применение средств РЭБ ума не хватило.

К вопросу о второй "банкетной" АЭ: они в то время переучивали всех, кто получал от нас МиГ-21бис, почти всех лётчиков старшего звена из стран "Варшавского договора", но начиная примерно с 79 года, эта "лафа" для них закончилась, стали работать как все.

Появилась дополнительная информация от Grimm_brother:
Юрий Петрович,
Во-первых большое спасибо за рассказ, прочел с интересом.
Во-вторых по поводу Голанских высот - почти точно :-)
Голанские высоты расположены между Израилем и Сирией и они не высокие, выглядят скорее как холмы. В основном же там местность ровная. В 82-м бои шли немного в сторону от Голан, северозападнее над территорией Ливана. А вот там действительно есть две почти паралелльные высокие горные гряды - одна называется Ливанский хребет (Джебель Либан), а другая Антиливанский хребет (Джебель а Шарки). А между хребтами то, что часто упоминают по телевизору, говоря о Ливане - долина Бекаа. Вот эти самые хребты, высотой в среднем 2-3км и закрывали сирийцам весь радиолокационный обзор. Вопрос защиты воздушной границы они решили размещением в долине группировки ПВО. Ну а что было дальше вы знаете лучше меня.
Так что правильнее было бы сказать -- Ливанские горы
Еще раз спасибо.
__________________
С уважением, Брат Гримм 

Большое спасибо Брат Гримм за точную информацию! 
Pilot51.

----------


## AndyK

Юрий Петрович, спасибо огромное за Ваши воспоминая! Эх, побольше бы подобного рода материалов! По роду своих интересов (история ВВС послевоенного периода) довольно часто приходится общаться и заводить новые контакты с ветеранами  летного и инженерно-технического состава (благо с развитием Инета в наши дни это  доступно, не то что лет 10 назад), и в большинстве каждое слово приходится буквально выуживать, а уж о том чтобы кто-то связно что-либо изложил...   
Несколько вопросов. В 80-ом году Вы служили в 797 уап КВВоЛТУ. На вооружении полка в то время были Миг-21МФ в 1 аэ, Миг-21БИС во 2 аэ, а какой тип  в 3 аэ? Все еще Миг-17?  Наш зарубежный товарищ исследователь советской авиации в своем альбоме на яндексе выложил несколько снимков любопытного самолета





Фото подписаны "Кущевка 1980 г."

С виду обычный Миг-21СМТ, но... Роберт утверждает, что были Миг-21СМТ с большим баком, воздухозаборником (диаметр входного сечения 900 мм) как на Миг-21БИС и "бисовским" движком Р-25-300, тогда как на обычном Миг-21СМТ (СМ,МФ) двиг. Р-13-300и в/з диаметром 780 мм. Визуально разницу в 30 мм трудно уловить, я на фото различаю в/з БИС-ов от пред. модиф. по "кольцам" обечаек в/з. Я присмотрелся внимательнее к фото и склоняюсь к тому, что на самолете в действительности воздухозаборник как на БИС. Что это за с-т и откуда он появился в Кущевке? 
Заодно вот и эту веточку соседнюю гляньте мы там как раз пытаемся выяснить что к чему.

----------


## pilot51

Спасибо за добрые слова! Одна из целей этого моего очерка - это побудить лётный и вообще - авиационный народ, к воспоминанию о их жизни в авиации. Ведь в ней служили, работали, летали, очень интересные люди, без каких-либо преувеличений - цвет нации. На примере жизни именно таких людей нужно воспитывать молодых людей. Ведь 99% подрастающего поколения понятия не имеет, что есть истинные цели в жизни, а не те, что им каждый день внушают "средства массовой дезинформации".
По вопросу о самолёте на фото. Его в Кущёвку пригнали примерно в 80 -  году. Пилотом был лётчик-испытатель, который совсем недавно служил у нас инструктором, очень хороший лётчик, но, к сожалению, не помню его фамилию. Откуда самолёт - не знаю, возможно из "Владимировки", он полностью выработал свой ресурс, на перелёте у него даже текли топливные баки Это МиГ-21смт, он стоит рядом с УЛО и тренажным корпусом.
По вопросу о 3-й АЭ. В 80 году они уже летали на МиГ-21 мф, а через пару лет - все эскадрильи полка летали уже на МиГ-21бис.

----------


## AndyK

Спасибо за ответ! То, что СМТ - ясно. Но все дело в том, что это судя по всему это не обычный СМТ.... (см. мое предыдущее сообшение). Был бы простой - вопросов бы не возникало.

----------


## pilot51

Сожалею AndyK, но другой информацией не обладаю.

----------


## Serega

Еще вот маньяцкий вопрос возник. Юрий Петрович - а нет еще фото того самолета, что на вашем аватаре, только с боков? А то камуфла того времени - и миг-21 советские особенно, очень редки. А то мы ж такое собираем.

----------


## pilot51

Именно этого самолёта вида сбоку нет, но высылаю несколько вариантов камуфляжа, есть пара очень близких по расцветке. Не знаю, дойдёт ли.

----------


## Serega

> Именно этого самолёта вида сбоку нет, но высылаю несколько вариантов камуфляжа, есть пара очень близких по расцветке. Не знаю, дойдёт ли.


 - спасибо!!! Имею в виду именно ваши фото - борта 25 и 27. Остальное не подходит. А есть еще какие либо фото именно ваших камуфляжных самолей?

И вопрос - самоли что на фотах это бисы (борта 25 и 27), не скажете - они красились у вас "по месту" или это ремзавод. (по камуфлу видно что это не завод, хотя покрашено "с оглядкой" на экспортный стандарт пятен)

----------


## AndyK

Большое спасибо за фото! Прям бальзам на душу!
БИСы №№ 25 и 27 - Кущевка, какая АЭ, год? 

Если есть еще фото самолетов частей, где служили,  разных периодов - выкладывайте в этой ветке - очень интересная ин-ция!

----------


## robert

БИС № 41 - Кущевка 1981





БИС № 35 - Кущевка 1981



....

----------


## pilot51

К сожалению, других фото МиГ-ов в камуфляже нет. Где красились не знаю, они приходили к нам уже покрашенные, причём первыми "в раскраске" появились "спарки". А первые "бис" были покрашены в серо-голубой цвет. Фото бортов 25 и 27 были сделаны примерно в 81-82 годах, какая точно АЭ сказать не могу, часто летали по две эскадрильи в одну смену, выводилось 9-12 "спарок" и от 5-ти до 10 "боевых". Есть несколько фото на "ЦЗ" в Кущёвке, но они чёрно-белые, сделаны в 78-году и там нет самолётов в камуфляже. Есть фото с Ейского ВВАУЛ, но там какой-то мрачный камуфляж, и качество его очень низкое.

----------


## robert

Юрий Петрович,
это  Миг-21МФ 1 аэ(?) 1976 Кущевка >

----------


## pilot51

С этой точки съёмки отличить "мф" от "бис" для меня затруднительно, но я думаю, что это "мф", судя по обечайке воздухозаборника, меньшему накладному топливному баку, и,кажется, отсутствию перископа на фонаре.

----------


## robert

инструктори 1980 Кущевка

----------


## pilot51

Спасибо огромное robert за фото! Слева-направо Саша Бобов, Женя Мышкин с Бобовым, Саша Бендюк, и опять Бобов.

----------


## robert

Поздравления из Венгрии ! 

Кущевка 1981

----------


## robert

> Именно этого самолёта вида сбоку нет, но высылаю несколько вариантов камуфляжа, есть пара очень близких по расцветке. Не знаю, дойдёт ли.


Для модельеров > прав-сторона "25" 



http://forums.airforce.ru/attachment...1&d=1256280686

----------


## Михайлов А.

Огромное спасибо за рассказ, прочел с большим интересом, буду теперь иметь представление как в те времена учился и служил мой папаша-выпускник Качи 1975г.

----------


## милевская

Юрий Петрович! Добрый день! Прочитала с удовольствием Ваш очерк. Да , "какие были времена, какие люди были"! Это о вас!С уважением, если помните меня, писарь 2 аэ Ольга Заболотская.

----------


## pilot51

Привет Оля! Конечно помню, как забыть такую милую девушку!

----------


## Koethen

Уважаемый Юрий Петрович!
Огромное спасибо Вам за Ваши "Воспоминания..."! 
Вы написали о Настоящей Мужской Работе. Вот что надо пропагандировать среди подрастающего поколения, а не всякую, извините за выражение, "гомосятину" (но это пожелание нашим теле и радио идеологам).
Позвольте у Вас спросить. 
Бытовые сложности, сопутствующие летной работе, неустроенность жизни на полевых аэродромах были, по-Вашему, нормой ВВС СССР или все же многое зависело от места службы? И как можно было эффективно летать и учить летному делу в таких непростых условиях?
С огромным уважением, Александр.

----------


## pilot51

Спасибо Александр за добрый отзыв!
На тех аэродромах, где я лично летал, а их более десяти, бытовая неустроенность всегда была и в большом объёме. По отзывам моих знакомых пилотов примерно то же было и в их местах базирования. Видимо были какие-то исключения, но они касались только очень ограниченных мест. Несколько лучше могло быть в так называемых "придворных" полках, куда часто приезжали различные начальники и иностранные делегации. Поэтому вывод прост - это была "норма", тыловое обеспечение почти всегда работало в лучшем случае на "троечку". А "эффективно летать и учить лётному делу" можно было только благодаря самоотверженному (без кавычек) труду рядовых лётчиков. Говоря словами Суворова, это были "чудо-богатыри"! Цвет нации!

----------


## Koethen

Уважаемый Юрий Петрович, большое спасибо за Ваш ответ!

----------


## Observer

Уважаемый Юрий Петрович, спасибо за очень подробные воспоминания и фотографии! Интересная биография, и замечательно, что у вас сохранилось так много снимков. Многое и самому вспомнилось...

----------


## pilot51

Спасибо Observer!

----------


## nadudvar

Юрий Петрович, прочел с большим интересом и на одном дыхании.... Спасибо!

С уважением!

----------


## Fighter

> Помнит ли он подробности этих событий 70-80-х годов.
> 1. Летом в День Авиации 1973 года в Ростовской области разбился МиГ-21У Качинского училища погибли курсант и инструктор. Зацепили землю при выходе из пикирования.


Летом 73 г.в Котельниково на МиГ-21У погибли курсант 4-го курса А.Коваль и инструктор капитан В.Кузнецов.  В выводе комиссии вероятной причиной катастрофы названа ошибка в технике пилотирования, самолет на скорости 1100 км/ч с малым углом столкнулся с землей.

----------


## pilot51

Спасибо "nadudvar" за добрые слова!

----------


## Галактион

С огромным удовольствием прочитал "Цвет нации".
Растрогался.
Сам проходил срочную сужбу в Каче в 76-78 гг., в Волгограде и Жутово. Знал некоторых персонажей. Всё очень правдиво и честно.
Большое спасибо.

----------


## pilot51

"Галактион" - Спасибо!

----------


## muk33

Не знаю пока, правда или нет. Вчера позвонил однокашник, занимающий серьезную должность, на полном серьезе сообщил, что Армавирскому АУЦ присвоено наименование Качинский, с передачей знамени и регалий. Кто что-нибудь знает?

----------


## BUS

C удовольствием прочел.
Со Славой Исаевым  работаем вместе в одной службе.
С Диваком Петром Петровичем в 2008 году в одной палате в ЦНИАГе встретились спустя 27 лет.

----------


## skanderbek

Юрий Петрович,здравствуй!! Прочитали с удовольствием!! Это Вера Искендерова. Помнишь таких??!!  Элиста! Лето 1988 года!! Свадьба твоего НШ!!

----------


## pilot51

Верочка - привет!!! Как же не помнить самую красивую женщину Калмыкии.(Владимиру очень крупно повезло...). Где вы сейчас? Писать лучше в "личные сообщения".

----------


## skanderbek

Петрович! моя аська 494705491

----------


## pilot51

Я не работаю с "аськой". Можно общаться по "Скайпу", мой ник: pilotpilot73
 А можно на mail.ru там я тоже есть, по нему ещё удобнее, регистрируешься, устанавливаешь майл.ру агент и все проблемы, там немало "наших".

----------


## skanderbek

Юрий Петрович!! Личка отключена.. iskevera@mail.ru,в  mail.ru агенте я -"хемуля"

----------


## станислав ильминский

Очень интересный очерк--правдивый и откровенный.Любопытно,что во
второй главе "вторая попытка",вспомнили о моём отце--Валере 
Ильминском,хотя после училища с ним не встречались.
 Спасибо за интересные восспоминания.
 С уважением,Станислав Ильминский.

----------


## pilot51

Здравствуйте Станислав.
Ваш отец, как я его помню, был нестандартным человеком, с чётко выраженным чувством собственного достоинства, очень порядочный.
К сожалению, нам не пришлось больше встретиться, но такие как он не забываются.
    С уважением!       Юрий.

----------


## станислав ильминский

Здравствуйте Юрий Петрович.Спасибо за ответ.Если позволите,любопытный вопрос:на миг-29 вы не переходили в конце 80-х
годов?Или,так до конца и летали на двадцать первых.
  С уважением,Станислав.

----------


## pilot51

Здравствуйте Станислав!
Летал только на 21-х. Кущёвский полк вскоре перешёл на МиГ-29, Су-27, Л-39 (каждая эскадрилья на свой тип). Правда налёт постоянно снижался и снижался, вплоть до смешного...

----------


## станислав ильминский

Здравствуйте Юрий Петрович. Спасибо за ответ.Осмелюсь ещё спросить:
о применении X-23 с борта миг-21бис,что можете сказать?Как чувствует
себя лёгкий миг-21 при пуске;как рокета,как попадает???Насколько
удачно адаптирована дельта с миг-23 на миг-21?
   С уважением,Станислав.

----------


## pilot51

К сожалению, не пришлось пускать этот тип ракет. Станислав, напишите, как сложилась жизнь Вашего отца после выпуска.

----------


## 1955vvp

Юрий Петрович. Очень понравился Ваш очерк. Написано всё правильно, прочитал и получил душевный подъём, удовольствие от прочитанного, впечатление - как будто это было вчера. Спасибо. С уважением, Понкратов В.В.

----------


## pilot51

Спасибо Владимир за отзыв. Очень жаль, что такие лётчики уходили из авиации так рано, но всё правильно "летать был рад - служить стало тошно".

----------


## 1955vvp

Да, Юрий Петрович, такое " разбазаривание " возможно было только в нашей стране. Первым на курсе самостоятельно вылетел на МиГ-21 ( спасибо Куроплину Александру Ивановичу), единственный курсант получивший на госах две благодарности от председателя Госкомиссии ( т\ пилотирования - летал с ним и за экзамен по научному коммунизму - " бредил " в его присутствии ), через три года после выпуска -  1 класс, 1500 часов налета, ВВА , ( в 1994 представлялся к в\ званию " полковник " досрочно. В ГУК-е представление не было реализовано ) и ... на встрече однокашников " 20 лет спустя " - первый в воинском звании Полковник запаса. Удивлённых было много. Но а я ни о чём не жалею. Время только подтвердило , что оценка обстановки и принятое решение были правильными. В Вашем очерке вижу много схожего в своей жизни, начиная с двух попыток стать курсантом, со  взглядов на жизнь и много другого.

----------


## pilot51

Мне кажется, что развал армии в 90-х и то, что происходит сейчас, ставит точку в этом процессе. Теперь можно делать вид, что проводятся некие реформы, принимаются новые образцы вооружения, даже взлетел наш самолёт-"невидимка". Бесполезный труд, армия превратилась в отдельные, более - менее боеспособные, части.

----------


## 1955vvp

Наши сверстники ещё продолжают осуществлять контроль за уничтожением ВВС. Пора бы эти функции передать в аппарат Министра или сразу ... бери выше.

----------


## Mig

> Очень интересный очерк--правдивый и откровенный.Любопытно,что во
> второй главе "вторая попытка",вспомнили о моём отце--Валере 
> Ильминском,хотя после училища с ним не встречались.
>  Спасибо за интересные восспоминания.
>  С уважением,Станислав Ильминский.


Юрию Петровичу - огромное спасибо за интересный, вдумчивый, откровенный и правдивый рассказ! Низкий Вам поклон!

Станиславу Ильминскому - в 1973 году в 32 гиап, Шаталово прибыл выпускник Качи-1973 Валерий Ильминский. Это не Ваш отец?

Дело в том, что я очень серьезно интересуюсь историей 32 гиап и был бы очень рад узнать побольше о Вашем отце, его службе в 32 гиап...

http://www.airforce.ru/book_review/isaev/index.htm

----------


## станислав ильминский

Да,это мой отец,32 гиап--его 1-е место службы после училища.
  Станислав.

----------


## Mig

> Да,это мой отец,32 гиап--его 1-е место службы после училища.
>   Станислав.


Спасибо! См. личку

----------


## pilot51

Спасибо "Mig" за вашу оценку моего очерка.

----------


## kuslin2

С большим удовольствием прочел Ваши воспоминания... Тесен мир ВВС! Я  родился и вырос в Петров Вале,учился в Каче 1977 - 1981г. 1 курс аэродром Лог ,м-р Журуев - Нач. штаба аэ, п/п-к Казначиевский В.К. ( кстати звали его Вильен Казимирович) - штатный РП, общался с Л.Колесниковым - у него есть уникальная повесть "Последний камикадзе", 2 курс - Бекетовка ком АП - п-к Давидюк,,3,4 - Жутово,Котельниково - Ком. АП п-к Товстохатько ( выпускал меня на МиГ-21) Ван Юн СЯН зам.ком.аэ,Осокин АН - инструктор.,потом Черниговское ВВАУЛ - 5 лет учил курсантов,потом 452 ОШАП СУ-25 и в 1992г - Краснодарское ВВАУЛ и вновь очень знакомые фамилии.. Спасибо...

----------


## pilot51

Благодарю "kuslin2", тесен мир и это не плохо. Особая благодарность за Казначиевского(как я забыл такое редкое И.О. ?!)

----------


## muk33

Еще раз здравствуйте! Уточнение: на фото в разделе про Лог рядом со Штерном не Ашихмин, а Ашихманов Александр Сергеевич, был у нас на 1-2 курсе штурманом эскадрильи в Логу и Бекетовке (в 1983-84гг). Чрезвычайно спокойный, уравновешенный и интеллигентный человек.

----------


## pilot51

Спасибо "muk33". Действительно - Ашихманов. Очень яркий и талантливый человек, а как пел в "ре-миноре"!!!

----------


## kuslin2

Аэродром Жутово. 1980год.

----------


## молодой

Доброго времени суток. Действительно было удивительно окунуться в то светлое время и насладиться тем фактом, что большинство упомянутых лётчиков знал (и знаю) лично, хотя в 70е годы я ходил ещё в детский сад (в Кущевке). Но очень изменило мое отношение к написанному (и к написавшему очерк, извините) умозаключение о "подлости" п-ка Фильченкова. Откуда это, что за ерунда?! Да, я понимаю, что здесь автор оставляет лишь собственное мнение, но ведь есть другие междометия и эпитеты, типа "отношения с данным командиром не сложились" или что-то в этом роде.. Да, указание действительно не стандартное и, возможно, не дальновидное (возить курсантов комэске..), но называть подлостью решения командиров (хоть и выходящие за рамки собственного ЭГО) не делает чести именно автору. Возможно на тот момент именно так сложилась обстановка.. А командира в свое время лучшего полка в СКВО п-ка Фильченкова знаю очень хорошо и продолжая семейную традицию в Кущевке с 1998 по 2006 годы на должностях от летчика-иструктора до замкомэски о нем слышал только наилучшие отзывы от прапорщиков до полковников. Написал этот отзыв не для изменения негативного отношения автора к достойному человеку (это, видимо, бесполезно), а для посещающих форум, в надежде что меня поймут правильно. Внимательно подбирайте выражения, ведь прочесть могут люди, гораздо лучше знающие героев ваших воспоминаний и это, поверьте, отразится не лучшим мнением о вас.. Да, моя фамилия Фильченков. Майор запаса. Я сын п-ка Фильченкова.. Всем удачи.

----------


## kuslin2

Воспоминания очевидцев и участников каких то событий,другими словами - мемуары ,явление само по себе очень  своеобразное,потому как два человека,через 20 лет будут рассказывать о них каждый  "с своей колокольни".А уж человеческие взаимоотношения - это чисто вопрос этики.Начинал службу в 1981г. в 702УАП г.Конотоп под командованим ком.АП п-ка Земляного,ничего хорошего ,кроме негатива командования АП к лс  того периода,вспомнить не могу. Хотя другой мой сослуживец того периода,вполне искренне может со мной конкретно  не согласиться. Ну не пускал Земляной своих летчиков в командировки на Кубу и Ирак с формулировкой -"Достойных нет",ну устраивал рабочие дни в воскресенья и по праздникам с бесконечными построениями и проверками лс ,ну раздавал предпосылки к ЛП( со всеми вытекающими - выговор,лишение премии и тд ) по разнорядке колличественного плана на месяц - зато какой был грамотный и классный мужик!!!!

----------


## молодой

Согласен с Вами полностью. Вот именно - "вопрос этики".. Да понятно, что будучи командиром всем мил не будешь, тем более с таким штатом л/с (двойной комплект плюс постоянная неустроенность "блуждающего" Элистинского полка). Ну просто вывод этот уж слишком по вискам бьет.. Ну где-нибудь в гараже (или в кв.52 ДОСа №4..)- это сколько угодно.. Или просто мемуары так и пишутся?..

----------


## kuslin2

По поводу мемуаров - не знаю,пока пишу видеомемуары в виде роликов о боевом применении СУ-25. А Вашего отца знаю лично  по службе в Краснодарском ВВАУЛ и если не ошибаюсь,были с ним на войне или в Гудауте или в Моздоке.... Так сложилось,что после не принятия Украинской присяги,в 1992г. оказался в 702УАП 3АЭ СУ-25 у Баркова... Ничего отрицательного в его адрес сказать не могу,наоборот - самые хорошие воспоминания тех лет... Уникальный полк ( 4 типа ЛА ),отличный коллектив и интересная летная работа... На фото - с командиром 3 АЭ Колодиным.Моздок.Ноябрь 1992г.

----------


## молодой

Так и есть. Небольшая поправка - 802 УАП. В нем успел и я полетать, с 94го по 98 гг, пока не разогнали. Как раз у Колодина в АЭ (на Л-39 правда), а замкомэской был Турбин... Благодарю.

----------


## kuslin2

Тесен мир.. Я в этот период служил этажом выше... Саша Турбин - мой друг и однокашник. Светлая память....

----------


## kuslin2

Гудаута.. 1993год.

----------


## молодой

Класс. В таких "усах" я его ещё не видел.. А я вот с самого училища "гнался" за Су-25, просто бредил ИМ, но так и не догнал, постоянно возможность ускальзывала из-под носа. То их отдали в ШАП, то опять звено вернули, думаю Вот, щас..И Турбин говорит: "Филя, пойдешь переучиваться?" Я только кивал, дар речи потерял - не вышло (мал ещё был..), потом в Кущевке звено поставили - тоже с "классом" не дотянул, хотя Эдик Пожарский когда к нам приезжал вечно меня дразнил и в кабину на тренаже "загонял", типа "всё впереди".. Эх.

----------


## pilot51

Реакция сына Фильченкова совершенно естественна, и по своему - справедлива. Но я написал то, что происходило на самом деле, и были многие причины употребить именно то выражение, которое так не понравилось... Я не уверен, что очевидная глупость с превращением комэски в инструктора была его личной инициативой, но он слишком грубо и услужливо исполнил  чьё - то пожелание, (именно в этом смысле и был мной употреблён неблагозвучный эпитет).
И этот случай был не единственный. Вот очень характерный пример: когда кущёвский полк и моя эскадрилья летали в Пр.Ахтарске, то часть моих лётчиков, в основном - командиров звеньев, была прикомандирована в разные эскадрильи в качестве инструкторов.  С курсантом одного из них, при выполнении самостоятельного полёта, произошло лётное происшествие. Стали искать виноватых.
После анализа возможных причин и для доведения итогов, собрали в клубе всех лётчиков полка. Приехало управление училища во главе с Панкиным. Когда всё было разобрано и все "подарки" розданы, то встал Фильченков и заявил, что "есть ещё один неназванный виновник, а конкретно - подполковник Орехов, так как он обязан был контролировать подготовку курсантов прикомандированных к его полку лётчиков, а следовательно он является одним из виновников". Ни формально, ни физически я этого делать конечно же не должен был и не мог. Панкин молча посмотрел на Фильченкова и, ничего не сказав, закончил совещание. Каким эпитетом этот поступок назвать?
    Когда пишешь о том, что было, всегда возникнет проблема, писать ли правду или полуправду. Правда приятна только тому, о ком напишешь хорошо, а если нет - то и к эпитетам претензии предъявить можно, и кстати - вполне справедливо, так как одно и то же слово имеет в различном контексте разный смысл.
 К написанному сыном Фильченкова какие могут быть претензии? На то он и сын, чтобы заступиться за честь отца. Но повторю, что всё было именно так, как написано, а эпитеты...

----------


## молодой

Что ж, видимо всё так и было. Для себя я оставлю версию про "чьё-то пожелание"..или что-то ну оооочень черное пробежало между вами..По крайней мере считаю свою "миссию" выполненной, разъяснение получил, хотя долго колебался перед входом в форум (для меня подобные общения впервые..). Да, тяжелые были времена..Хотя и сейчас не легче. Всем удачи.

----------


## kuslin2

Очень хорошо,что эта размолвка прошла в цивилизованном русле , как и подобает офицерам..  По моему , на этом форуме ,была конкретная сцепка по теме мемуаров о МиГ-21 в  Афгане... Стыдно было читать эти потоки грязи в адрес друг друга.... Кстати, за 28 лет службы в ВВС ,у меня так же есть что рассказать о некоторых товарищах - и как по своим в Чечне работали и конкретные подставы.. Но кому это будет интересно?

----------


## pilot51

"Молодой" оказался "на высоте", что несколько неожиданно, но приятно...
Честно говоря, меня и самого одолевали сомнения, стоило ли употреблять подобный эпитет, каким бы справедливым, с моей точки зрения, он не казался. Наверное всё же стоило подобрать не столь обидное слово, тем более что впоследствии никаких трений между нами не было. К сожалению верх взяла старая обида, уж очень всё это было незаслуженно и очень тяжело для меня в то время, а тут - такое унижение...

----------


## kuslin2

Иногда приходиться что то вспоминать не совсем исторически верно. На 3-ем курсе в Котельниково, я как то совсем не приглянулся своему летчику-инструктору и он сделал все ,что бы списать меня по нелетке. Не получилось,природа взяла вверх.Так за два года он  крови мне попил больше чем предостаточно. А совсем недавно в инете, на форуме Кача-Котлы, на меня случайно вышел его сын. Оказалось,что моего инструктора уже нет в живых и в свих воспоминаниях о нем ,я конечно  написал совсем не то, что было в жизни...   Ну а как можно было поступить иначе?

----------


## Sturman

Уважаемый Юрий Петрович!
Во впервых извиняюсь, за заимствование какие-то формулировки предыдущих. Сделаю это, потому что уже у меня забывается русский яэык, и с трудом сформулирую свои мысли.
Спасибо за Ваши воспоминая! Дочитал с интересом до конца.
Я лично, в 1964-1965 годах,  курсантом краснодарского авиаучилища ВВС обучался на аэродроме Кущчёвская. И так  я чувствую себя немножко затронутым.
Я бесконечно благодарен инструкторам давшим мне путевку в небо:
В Приморско-Ахтарске  [в 1963-ом году] иструктору капитану Евгению Николаевичу  Трухонину и коммандиру звена, майору Загребайлову, на ст.-e ЯК-18А.
В Кущёвской [в 1964-65 годах, с-т MИГ 17] моим бывшим инструкторам: капитану Туркину [про которого Вы отмечали  "...как он стал нас поучать как работать с курсантами и как их правильно обучать технике ухода на второй круг, всё это - в оскорбительной для нас форме. ..."], к-ну Toлcтову, к-ну Крупскому. И всем другим лицам. Памятные имя: ппк. Прянишников комадир авиаполка, майор Шведов штурман полка. Зам. ком. вч. по ИАС инженер м-р. Козин. Старший врач вч. m-p. Бондарев. Начальник ПДС полка к-н Бирюков, позже с-т. лт. Обухов. Начальник свяэи м-р. Долгов. Командир 2. аэ. майор Зяблов, пп.-к Ильяшенко,  эам. кoм. 2. аэ. m-p. Конинскй, штурман 2. аэ. м-р. Бабурин, начальник штаба 2.аэ. к-н. Медведев. Командиры звенев м-р. Лощевский,  м-р. Акиньшин, к-н. Mансуров. И майор Спрыкин, командир всех курсантских рот.
Надеюсь, что они все живы, и желаю для всех всего хорошего и счастя.
Возврашая капитану Туркину. С ним эдесь, на Будапеште встретились в середине 1980 годах. Он имел звание полковника и служил в Штабе Командоваие Войсками ЮГВ. Через недолгое время из за состояние здоровя вернулся в Москву и стал пенсионером. К сожалению, yже больше чем 20 лет нет в живых.

----------


## pilot51

Благодарю Вас "Sturmah" за отзыв о очерке. Особое уважение вызывает то, что Вы так хорошо помните всех с кем служили. Я их уже не застал, слишком короток век в авиации. Подскажите, где сделаны Ваши фото?

----------


## молодой

3-я фотография - явно городок любимый: отчетливо узнаются водонапорная башня (потом рядом выросла новая гостиница), штаб полка, УЛО и 4 ДОСа (4,3,2 за деревьями и 1й - за казармой), чуть-чуть "шанхая".. Клёво!

----------


## kuslin2

Был в Кущевке несколько раз ( перегонял из Краснодара, а потом  переучивал местных на СУ-25) так что насмотрелся на городок от души...   Уникальное фото....

----------


## Sturman

Уважаемый Юрий Петрович!
Да конечно Вы прав. Действително,   в авиации изменении произходят слышком быстро. Даже и у нас, хотя наша страна, и ВВС очень ограничена и по размерам, и по экономическим возможностям. K coжалению, авиация эту очень пострадала. Moжно сказать, авиация наша, розошлась. Что осталась, эта только с трудой способна выпольнить необходимые обязанности.
Oтвет на Ваш вопрос: приложенние снимки сделаны в полете над Кущёвской и при заходе на посадку с курсом 267°. Cправа видна авиагородок. Два снимка ещё: на одном: это вид УЛО, на втором: это новое здание возле обшежития, пострено в 1966-ом году. Наконец ещё три снимок: scan_7_8_9 групповая слетанность в порядке пары,  курснтами. К примерам измененый приложу снимки, изготовленные с борта спутника.

----------


## Sturman

Извиняюсь.

Два снимка как-то изчезли. Эти теперь добаляю.

----------


## pilot51

Дорогой "Sturman" - огромное Вам спасибо за столь редкие и качественные фото. Ничего, что "авиация разошлась", главное чтобы лётчики были живы и память оставалась о светлом прошлом...

----------


## pilot51

Довожу до сведения всех, кто когда - либо служил в "Кущёвском" полку: 2-го октября (суббота), там будет отмечаться юбилей (полка). Желающие могут принять участие. Сообщаю - по просьбе орг. комитета.

----------


## kuslin2

А если не секрет - сколько ему будет?

----------


## AndyK

> Довожу до сведения всех, кто когда - либо служил в "Кущёвском" полку: 2-го октября (суббота), там будет отмечаться юбилей (полка). Желающие могут принять участие. Сообщаю - по просьбе орг. комитета.


Юбилей 797 уап?

----------


## молодой

65 лет уже как..

----------


## pilot51

Надеюсь, что номер полка остался прежним, несмотря на все "реформы", а про "возраст" - "молодой" правильно написал - 65 лет.

----------


## kuslin2

Дай то бог.. В свое время Качу "грохнули" как то особо и не задумываясь...    http://video.mail.ru/mail/kuslin2/41/47.html

----------


## ALanov

> Честно говоря, меня и самого одолевали сомнения, стоило ли употреблять подобный эпитет...


Случайно "нарвался" на этот форум. Повествование о службе прочитал с интересом, оно действительно интересное, а главное, честное. В том числе и в отношении п-ка Фильченкова - как относился автор к нему, так и написал. Это вовсе не характеризует Фильченкова, это просто честное изложение автором своей позиции в отношении ком. полка. Ну, не сложились отношения, с кем не бывало. Все мы грешны, в конце-концов. 

       Я служил в в/ч 19104 после МАИ в 84-86-ом техником самолёта - сначала в 1-ой эск. (инженером  был Никишин), потом у Морозова во 2-ой. Про Фильченкова ничего плохого сказать не могу. Напротив, запомнился только с хорошей стороны. Помню, лично нас встретил, с ходу отмёл попытки нач.штаба уговорить нас остаться в армии ("Да прекрати ты их агитировать, у них прекрасная профессия"), помнил всех нас поимённо все два года службы. Конечно, отношения с двухгодичниками  это не то, что с комэсками - уровень, естественно, по-проще. Но, тем не менее, что было - то было.  Да и в эскадрильи отзывались о нём  неплохо. По-крайней мере, другого не помню.  Зато хорошо помню, как он подбодрил меня, подмигнув при втрече,  когда моя 72-я спарка (Белов - Аитов) зарулила-таки  на ЦЗ после выключения и последующего запуска  двигателя  в полёте (со 2-ой попытки). Он как-то легко тогда разрядил обстановку, а Аитову шутливо сказал что-то вроде "... пора в отпуск" (у Аитова это было уже второе ЧП за неделю - в этот раз они словили кусок гудрона в створку дополнительного забора воздуха на взлёте, взлетели, набрали 1,7 Маха, а после выключения форсажа, видимо, случился помпаж - первая ступень компрессора не прососала из-за деформации лопаток, и двигатель погас). Всё тогда обошлось без особого шума, только в "верха" деза ушла - типа, столкновение с птицей (хотя, какая может быть птица на 11 тысячах).

Из отцов-командиров запомнился п/п-к Нудьга ("Я участник трёх парадов и десяти захоронений!" - любил повторять он, руководя подготовкой строя к очередному параду. Нравились ему эти мероприятия). Фамилию тогдашнего зама ком. полка по ИАС  не помню (хотя, на языке вертится),  "удавом" его называли и ещё "2-0-2" за высокий рост. Генерала Панкина, п-ка Мкртычева помню. 
А, вот, своего комэска, увы, вспомнить не могу - раньше были молодыми и красивыми, а теперь только красивые...

----------


## kuslin2

Зам. по ИАС был Валентин Прядко....  После увольнения ,решил заработать по своей специальности в Африке,подхватил там какую местную лихорадку и в прошлом году ушел из жизни....   Вечная память....

----------


## pilot51

Для всех, кому это будет интересно, сообщаю, что юбилей 797 полка прошёл с большим успехом. Как же приятно было увидеть всех, с кем служил.... И особенно тронуло, что хотя и прошло почти 20 лет но все тебя помнят и искренне рады видеть. Попозже выложу фото обновлённой Кущёвской и с юбилея на аэродроме.

----------


## pilot51

Несколько фото с юбилея "Кущёвского" полка:

----------


## pilot51

Ещё пара фото - обе стороны вымпела с юбилея:

----------


## TROT

Здравия желаю вам в предновогодние дни!

Уважаемый Юрий Петрович!
Вот и мне удалось прочитать Ваши воспоминания. 85% про меня и 40% про KUSLIN2 (позывной в курсантские годы "ШЕРА").
Все так и было. Оба с ним с первого захода не поступили, но в 1977г. стали КАЧИНЦАМИ. И до первого отпуска "кашка-па..ка". Ком роты Валиуллин, а второй командовал Козлов. Так же 1-ый курс в/ч 62513, ком полка Давидюк Анатолий Францевич. "ЛОГ". Нашу летную группу я, "ШЕРА" и молчун Витя Посунько (первый племянник нач. училища Железняк И. И.) определили лидерной до выпуска. Первый наш инструктор от БОГа Алешин Владимир Иванович, ком. аэ Гриневич. Тогда на ЦБ построили общагу для курсантов и мы были первые кто ее обживал. 
2-ой курс "Бекетовка". Молодой летчик-инструктор, ком.аэ Козлов А.Т. Журуев- нач. штаба аэ. 
3-тий курс Котельниково. Ком. полка Товстохатько "Мироныч", зам. Дузь Ф. Г. 3-я аэ. Ком. аэ СЕРЕГИН А. А. "ЖУТОВО". Вкус чая, компота и кофе одно. Можно было не солить. И речка "Гнилая". И не "ШЕРУ", а меня хотел Осокин списать по нелетке. Трудный я был. 
4-курс. "Веселый". Пол лета опять в "Жутово", до выпуска "Михайловка".
Кстати Дудин "Бекетовка" и Замяткин "Котлы" первые учителя нынешнего зам. главкома Шевченко С. И.
А затем как и у Вас "справедливый" выпуск. Начал изучать в/ч 21689 Морозовск и Тацину. Ком. полка Штыкин Н. Н. ("Демьенич"). Там встретил всех Ваших. Заслужанный летчик полка Собакин Коммунар Архипович.  
Исаков, Максимов, Хайруллин, Золотов, Карпенко, Леготин, Фелипцов, Галлас, Дорофеев, Свидельский, Куцак и многие другие мои учителя лейтенанской жизни.
И затем как у Вас первые на крыло поднятые, вторые. А затем знаменательная для меня встреча. К нам пришли штатнами РП Гриневич, Козлов и ком. полка стал Серегин. Вот тогда я вновь почувствовал себя курсантом. 
А "Троицкое" первыми обживали мы (рядом был аэродром ГФ). Была только полоска без нормальных рулежек, "афганские" модули и домой за нами прилетали раз в месяц.
"Ахтари". Забирали Л 29. Жили в общаге, так афгацы достовали "джинься". И санаторий помню.
А с "ШЕРОЙ" я встретился спустя 11 лет после выпуска в незабвенном для СКВО профилоктории "Адлер". ОХ и АЙ!  

Дали вы мне вспомнить. Большое Вам спасибо.
С БОЛЬШИМ УВАЖЕНИЕМ!!!

----------


## pilot51

Уважаемый "TROT", спасибо за отзыв. Рад, что очерк помог Вам вспомнить "светлое прошлое". Для таких как Вы он и был рассчитан. Действительно, не менее 80% фамилий - знакомые. Насчёт "Троицкого" аэродрома Вы правы, на двери одной из комнат сохранился список лётчиков: Хайруллин и далее.... 
С наступающим Новым Годом! Всего наилучшего!

----------


## mihanya

Здравствуйте.
Прочитал Юрий Петрович Ваши воспоминания, 
Вы настоящий лётчик - Офицер.
Спасибо Вам за очерк и фото.
Упомянутого Вами в одной главе, алжирца Ахмеда - фамилия Лауфи?
Общение на крайних страницах форума - заслуживает уважения всех участников беседы.
Вот фото Приморско-Ахтарска:

----------


## pilot51

Спасибо "mihanya" за отзыв и за прекрасные фото. Фамилию Ахмеда я, к сожалению не помню, есть фото, где я с ними со всеми стою рядом с самолётом, но оно невысокого качества, хотя всех легко узнать.
Всего Вам наилучшего в Новом - 2011 году!

----------


## mihanya

Взаимно, здоровья Вам и всем участникам беседы.
А можно фото посмотреть?

----------


## pilot51

Вот это фото. Какие красивые мужики!

----------


## Иваныч

Прочитал с удовольствием,особенно про время в училище.Я заканьчивал ХВВАУЛ,но всё описанное в очерке,как две капли воды похоже на мои курсантские времена.Вот только с SR мне не верится,не потому,что лёгкий МИГ не может выскочить на 30км,а в возможностях ОБУ навести на него по программе.В своё время мы делали расчёты,получалось,что  для наведение (с-т уже в воздух),необходимо растояние между перехватчиком и целью не менее 600км.

----------


## TROT

Юрий! Выйдете на связь RRA@bk.ru Вас кто то приятно удивит.

----------


## TROT

Позвоните по № 8-903-461-88-68. Позывной "Наиличь"

----------


## kuslin2

Бекетовка 1979г. Летная группа майора Алешина В.И.

----------


## pilot51

Спасибо "TROT" за контакт с "Ханом". Так хорошо пообщались...

----------


## pilot51

Уважаемый Sturman! Благодарю Вас за Ваши фото! Очень интересные и качественные снимки, просмотрел все с большим удовольствием! Ещё раз - искреннее спасибо!

----------


## robert

Уважаемый 'pilot51' !

Вы знаете кого-нибудь, кто видел(очевидец) этот 'бой' ?

" Вскорости у подполковника ПЕТРОВА произошла ссора с командиром эскадрильи – арабом. «Нам советники не нужны» - высокомерно заявил командир эскадрильи и добавил «Больше вы нас научить ничему не сможете». Предложил ПЕТРОВУ провести воздушный бой с ним над аэродромом. Петров на бой согласился, но в известность старшего советника не поставил, зная, что разрешения на это мероприятие получено не будет.

Взлетели парой, начало боя произошло на рыцарской основе, т.е. летчики прошли на встречных курсах и до прохождения траверсы самолетов никаких действий не предпринимали. После прохода экипажей траверса воздушный бой начался в горизонтальной плоскости. Самолеты находились на противоположных сторонах диаметра горизонтальных фигур. Естественно оба двигателя работали на форсажном режиме. Постепенно ПЕТРОВ перевел бой на вертикальный маневр, выполнив серию косых петель. Не теряя скорости при маневрировании, продолжал воздушный бой, дав арабу незначительное преимущество. Тот «клюнул» на эту подставку, им была потеряна энерговооруженность самолета. Дальнейшее увеличение перегрузки привело к значительной потере скорости полета, а в результате не хватило высоты для вывода самолета из пикирования на нисходящем маневре.

Самолет араба ударился о земную поверхность, взорвался . Пилот погиб. Советник ПЕТРОВ получил взыскание и был отправлен в Россию. Последовал строжайший запрет советникам на проведение подобных мероприятий в воздухе. " 

www.hubara-rus.ru

Насколько я знаю: в Краснодаре и в Кущевской было много пилотов которые летели в Египте, в Сирии...

----------


## robert

фото 1964 Кущёвская - Второй слева: Туркин(?) > 


Туркин разбился МиГ-21бис позже(1977?). Если вы знаете подробности этой аварии, пожалуйста, напишите...

----------


## pilot51

Здравствуйте Robert!  К сожалению, у меня нет информации по Петрову и о этом воздушном бое я не слышал. В процессе работы с иностранными друзьями, особенно из таких стран как Ливия, Ирак, нередко приходилось сталкиваться с их явно завышенной самооценкой своих способностей. Вероятно, решающую роль в этом играла их сословная принадлежность. Как видно из последующих событий в этих странах, они себя, как лётчики, ни в чём не проявили. Видимо спесь редко способствует лётному мастерству... По Туркину,  он был в 80-х годах в Венгрии, и информации о том, что он разбился у меня нет, вероятно он умер по другой причине. (возможна был лётчик с такой же фамилией...)

----------


## robert

'pilot51'
Большое спасибо!

----------


## Михаил659

Здравствуйте,уважаемый Юрий!
С огромным удовольствием прочитал ваши воспоминания.Очень понравился стиль написания и сквозящая в каждой строфе любовь к небу.Т.к. сам проходил службу после окончания 203 ШМАС в Краснодарском ВВОЛТУ ,очень заинтересовали меня ваши воспоминания,особенно касающиеся аэродрома в Калмыкии,ведь именно туда я попал после окончания обучения под Таганрогом.
Помню Вас по совместным построениям полка,несколько раз встречался с вами на бетонных дорожках гарнизона.Помните такие?
Специальность моя ,полученная в ШМАСЕ,механик АКЗС-75, принимал участие в обеспечение полётов на аэродроме Троицкое в 1987-89 г.г.В 1987 г.летали ещё наши,не импортные курсанты на Л-29.
Командир автороты в/ч 22751 был ст.л-т.Коник С..замполит л-т.Бондарчук.
Запомнилиль командировки в г,Краснодар после окончания полётов ,на зимний период 87-88 г. и 88-89 г.Первый раз были прикомандированны   к автороте в/ч 19119, а второй к роте обеспечения тыла.Конечно,после Элисты попасть в Краснодар....это курорт.
Для солдат Краснодарского ОБАТО ,отпрвка в Элисту была равна посадке в дисбат.А для нас это был дом родной.
Запомнилась осень 88 г.,гибель командира полка.Нам выдали самые чистые бушлаты и отвезли на кладбище.Помню тёплые речи друзей и рыдающего сына командира полка.Шел дождь и на плечи мальчику накинули бушлат.Залп почетного караула ,и в ход пошли наши лопаты...
В память о службе осталось довольно много негативов и даже есть цветные позитивы.Не очень ,наверное интересно,т.к. много по типу: я и моя  машина,я и самолёт.
Фото 1.Одна из эскадрильей полка готовиться к отлету в Приморско-Ахтарск на выходные.КСКВО. Аэродром Троицкое. Калмыцкая АССР.
фото2. Я позирую)))
фото3.Вид на ЦЗ из моего ЗИЛа.
фото4.Моя кислородка и водитель Володя Дудник.
фото5.Мои друзья,полёты...
фото6.АОшник Андрей Беккер.
фото7.У ТЭЧ полка.Я и Максим Шкода.
Все фото : май-август 1988 года.

----------


## pilot51

Здравствуйте Михаил! Спасибо за ваш комментарий. Встречались... "на бетонных дорожках". Отдельная благодарность за фото!  Если получится, то в сентябре постараюсь проехаться "по местам боевой славы" и в том числе в Калмыкию, на наш бывший аэродром... Там видно осталась только ВПП... Сделаю фото...фундаментов... нашего городка.

----------


## An-Z

> ...Не очень ,наверное интересно,т.к. много по типу: я и моя  машина,я и самолёт.


Интересно ОЧЕНЬ! Многие будут вам признательны, если поделитесь своим фотоархивом.

----------


## Михаил659

Ув.Юрий,спасибо за добрые слова!Очень рад,т.к. общение в данной ветке несколько приуныло.
Сам уже лет пять как мечтаю побывать в тех местах...
Очень понимаю Ваше стремление.На викимапии оставил свои воспоминания о нашем аэродроме,расположении казарм и т.п.И понимаю Вас,глядя на снимки из космоса,что остались там только фундаменты.
Но с другой стороны,как могло быть иначе? Рухнула великая Империя вместе с ее имперскими амбициями,и фундаменты,оставшиеся от наших казарм,это как остатки Колизея третьего Рима.или что то около  того.
Если будет возможность,прошу Вас, сделайту пару фото остатков  расположения нашего ОБАТО и автопарка.

----------


## Михаил659

> Интересно ОЧЕНЬ! Многие будут вам признательны, если поделитесь своим фотоархивом.


Спасибо Вам,теперь точно оцифрую их.Не обещаю,что завтра.
Особенно, мне кажется, будут интересны цветные позитивы.

----------


## Д.Срибный

Спасибо! Будем ждать :)

----------


## pilot51

> Спасибо Вам,теперь точно оцифрую их.Не обещаю,что завтра.
> Особенно, мне кажется, будут интересны цветные позитивы.


Интересны будут любые фото, а уж цветные тем более, так как в то время это была большая редкость.

----------


## Михаил659

1.Начальник А и ЭГС в/ч 22 751 майор Сорокин.
9 мая 1989г
2.Я у АКЗС-75М.
3.г.Элиста.Володя Коваленко,Михаил Овсов,Михаил Дашков.
Май 1989г.

----------


## pilot51

В сентябре 2015 я проехался по " местам боевой славы..." Вот несколько фото заброшенных аэродромов Качи и аэродрома в Калмыкии:

----------


## Михаил659

Здравствуйте!
Печальное зрелище - заброшенные аэродромы...
Вот несколько фото в цвете,все относятся к лету 1988-1989 г.Калмыкия,аэродром Троицкий.

----------


## pilot51

Спасибо Михаил за фото, в цвете, такая редкость в то время... Сфотографировал я место расположения вашего ОБАТО...но теперь там ровное, покрытое травой место... но всё же размещу...

----------


## Михаил659

> Спасибо Михаил за фото, в цвете, такая редкость в то время... Сфотографировал я место расположения вашего ОБАТО...но теперь там ровное, покрытое травой место... но всё же размещу...


Здравствуйте,Командир!
Спасибо за добрые слова!А Ваше фото,это вообще что то с чем то!Неужели даже фундаментов не осталось, не видно?Хоть от чего - либо?
Ещё 1-2 пленочки остались не охваченными,с вашего разрешения размещу еще с  пяток фото .
А Ваше фото сделано с какого ракурса?Что было на кадре раньше?

----------


## pilot51

Здравствуй Михаил! Фото вашего ОБАТО, точнее того места, где когда-то он размещался, сделано от дороги в сторону Троицкого, оно немного видно на горизонте. Фундаменты кое-где остались, вот два фото, первое - это бывшая столовая, второе - ЦЗ, на котором стояли самолёты на полётах. Всё, что могли, давно растащили, и начали плиты с ЦЗ вытаскивать, они кстати в хорошем состоянии, если стыки почистить, то можно летать. Я проехал по всем рулёжкам и по ВПП, правда на ней сейчас какая-то кошара разместилась...

----------


## pilot51

Попробую разместить видео моего "взлёта" с ВПП аэродрома "Троицкий"...https://ok.ru/video/82347624975

----------


## Михаил659

Спасибо за исчерпывающий ответ!
Может быть вы помните,но именно крышу с этой столовой сорвало в начале лета 1989 года небольшим смерчем.У ребят нашей роты внезапно появился дембельский аккорд в виде починки крыши.
Деревьев наросло рядом со взлеткой.Очень похоже на искусственные насождения.Сама замля покрылась слоем с травой.Уже не так похоже,наверное ,на лунный пейзаж.

----------


## pilot51

Да...деревьев наросло... вот фото тех, что выросли рядом с РД. Даже красиво...

----------


## Михаил659

Уважаемый Юрий Петрович!
От всей души поздравляю Вас с Днем ВВС России!Будьте здоровы и счастливы!
Почему-то именно сегодня вспомнил Калмыкию и наш праздник в 88году.Рядом с КП инженера была сооружена площадка,где местная самодеятельность демонстрировала свои художественные номера ,как вдруг над нашими головами,на предельно низкой высоте прогрохотали своими турбинами два МиГа... Ещё долго,думаю у многих внутри колебались органы.
Спасибо Вам.За то ,что Вы есть.

----------


## pilot51

Спасибо Михаил! Взаимно - с нашим Праздником!!! Жаль нет фото прохода нашей пары...

----------


## Михаил659

> Спасибо Михаил! Взаимно - с нашим Праздником!!! Жаль нет фото прохода нашей пары...


Юрий Петрович,да,согласен.Но ваше появление в небе было очень неожиданным и я помню,просто не успел.Хотя фотоаппарат был в руках.Да и фототехника тогда,сами знаете какая была,врядли что получилось бы.
Напомните,это было запланированное выступление?Мне вспоминается,что это был перегон техники ( с Ахтарей?),совпадший с праздником и органично в него вписанный.

----------


## pilot51

Это было запланировано именно в праздник. И до праздника, за несколько дней, наша пара один раз тренировалась... чуть не столкнулись в верхней точке полупетли... :Rolleyes:  но вовремя заметил и отвернул... До сих пор - живой... :Redface:

----------


## Михаил659

Ясно.
Какие подробности всплывают через 28 лет!!!

----------


## Михаил659

Уважаемый Юрий Петрович!
От всей души Вас с наступившим Новым , 2017 годом!!!
Здоровья Вам и долгих лет!!!

----------


## pilot51

Спасибо Михаил!!! Всего самого наилучшего в 2017!!!!!

----------


## Михаил659

> Спасибо Михаил!!! Всего самого наилучшего в 2017!!!!!


Добрый вечер,Юрий Петрович! 
Вдруг вспомнилось,уж не знаю к чему...весна,наверное.
Общеполковое построение рядом с казармами полка,знойный калмыцкий апрель/ май,командир полка ставит задачу подразделениям и все такое...полк в полном составе вслушивается в начальство и вдруг из-за здания выходит дочь командира полка в высотном костюме,сюдя по всему после парашютных прыжков,и весь личный состав ,как по команде поворачивает головы на это чудо в степи...Командир,надо отдать ему должное,моментально понял в чем дело,не стал бороться с природой ,просто сделал паузу,т.е.дождался пока дама скроется за углом и полк с облегчением выдохнет,продолжил постановку задач. 
Уж не знаю,к чему и почему,но это не забываемо!!!
Может припомните этот забавный случай?весна 1988г.

----------


## pilot51

Красивая была девушка... а красота, как известно, спасала и спасала... настоящих мужчин... :Redface:

----------


## БВАУЛ57

Добрый день, Штурман... 
"эам. кoм. 2. аэ. m-p. Конинскй, штурман 2. аэ. м-р. Бабурин, начальник штаба 2.аэ. к-н. Медведев. Командиры звенев м-р. Лощевский,  м-р. Акиньшин, к-н. Mансуров. И майор Спрыкин, командир всех курсантских рот.
Надеюсь, что они все живы, и желаю для всех всего хорошего и счастя."

По моему правильнее зам. кoм. 2. аэ. m-p. Конинский. В 1957 г. будучи ешё капитаном, Конинский был инструктором группы курсантоа из четырёх человек: старшина гр. Скрипка - (Ростов-Дон), Сугробов - (Москва), Лебедев - (Рязань) и имярек Марков А.Д. (Владимир). К сожалению за давностью не помню имён... 60 лет однако... . 
Конинский - инструктор и лётчик от бога. Для подтверждения мог бы сейчас привести несколько характерных сюжетов, но пока присмотрюсь к форуму, и сделаю это позднее.

С уважением,  БВАУЛ57.

----------

